

Great marketing (pic) - mixmax
http://i34.tinypic.com/1538nsl.jpg

======
wayne
Apparently Woot's been doing stock ticker-based SEM for a while:
[http://www.brentter.com/wootcoms-new-adwords-campaign-
offens...](http://www.brentter.com/wootcoms-new-adwords-campaign-offensive-or-
just-sly-marketing/)

It got them a free TechCrunch mention too, so who am I to argue..
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/08/are-the-new-woot-ads-
fu...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/08/are-the-new-woot-ads-funny-or-
just-offensive/)

